# Cast-Right



## EBorraga (Apr 21, 2020)

Purchased the Cast-Right system for my watch blanks. Trial run tonight. Learned a few things already. 

I was trying to figure how much resin per tube. But will have to re-measure i made some bad calculations or didnt add correctly. Next time I'll take notes while sober! This was a major miscalculation that wasted a bunch of resin!! Lol.


----------



## m4skinner (Apr 22, 2020)

What resin are you using?


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 22, 2020)

m4skinner said:


> What resin are you using?


Alumilite. It just now dawned on me why i wasted so much resin. I did test pour without tubes in it. Nest time will have tubes for accurate weight.


----------



## magpens (Apr 22, 2020)

Following with interest.

Thanks for starting this thread.

Not planning to do any casting, but like to understand the process.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks good Ernie.


----------



## mark james (Apr 22, 2020)

Oops .  Blanks look good though.


----------



## Gregf (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for posting, I've not seen the Cast-Right in use.
How do you clean off the top cap ?
Does the resin not stick to it?


----------



## socdad (Apr 22, 2020)

I've used the Cast-Right system for a couple years, works well for me ...


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 22, 2020)

Gregf said:


> Thanks for posting, I've not seen the Cast-Right in use.
> How do you clean off the top cap ?
> Does the resin not stick to it?


will let you know, as i'm de molding tonight


----------

